

Any good tools/libraries to build user-defined HTML forms? - trusko

I am looking for utility that would let user define HTML forms with different fields - drop downs, text field etc.<p>Ideally user would drag and drop different HTML inputs and maybe define choices etc. I can't find anything that would really work for me.<p>Thanks a lot,<p>Tomas
======
trusko
I found more of them at
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/879414/suggestions-
for-a-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/879414/suggestions-for-a-
javascript-form-builder)

------
nsp
I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but formtastic is a great
ruby gem for handling the formatting end

~~~
trusko
I am using Django, but I will have a loot at it anyway. Thanks.

------
codegeek
have you tried any of these:

<http://www.wufoo.com>

<http://www.jotform.com>

~~~
trusko
These are both pretty good. I will do more research on both. What kind of
keyword did you use to search for it? None of these showed up my search.

